
When AI makes a bad decision, who's legally responsible? - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/spark/spark-441-1.5151001/when-ai-makes-a-bad-decision-who-s-legally-responsible-1.5151005
======
ddingus
Until we get actual AI, this question seems premature.

Not that it is not worth consideration. It is, because we will get real AI at
some point.

Today however, what we do have is powerful, but it lacks simple agency even a
toddler has. And like the toddler, it needs supervision.

To me, the lack of agency, lack of ability to perform consideration in the
moment, and put simply, do what real intelligence does easily, renders what we
have down to a sophisticated tool.

The laws on tools, their operators rights and responsibility is mature and
applicable, and I would argue at our present state, indicated.

